# New pizza oven. Which one?



## sugar-atm (Jul 8, 2004)

I have been looking for a new pizza oven and have a $20,000 budget.
i was wondering which pizza oven I should get. I need at leasta double decker.
I have been looking at the Lincoln 1400 and 1600 series. I have also looked at various Doyon and Blodgett but I am not sure of the pro and cons of each so was looking for some help. 

Pizza is not my biggest seller but I want to get something thats good, consisitent, and will last forever.


----------



## gazzachef (Sep 14, 2004)

Try these people I know they're miles away from you but they have some amazing ovens, who knows make you pizzas the best they can be and may be the sales will then be your best seller, they certainly have great margins in them.
www.beechovens.com.au
Would be great to hear how you get on.

We make a 22" pizza and they sell like crazy. with a 15% food cost, yeah great margins in Pizza.
Cheers
Gary :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I just sold an older one on ebay for $50.
20,000? If I had that budget I would look for an older one with perfect stones and have it reworked. If you go into those older pizza places, most of them still have their original blodgetts with the side pipes.
I take this all back if your looking for something goodlooking and wood burning


----------

